# [ER] Mats Valk - 7.34 3x3 Average



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 4, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1114/events/1/rounds/3/results

(9.04), 7.53, 6.89, (6.62), 7.61 = 7.34. 

Owowe, its getting real.


----------



## molarmanful (Oct 4, 2015)

"Oh, he's back... and better than ever."
- Every dramatic movie sequel advertisement ever


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 4, 2015)

GJ! Hopefully there's a video this time.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> GJ! Hopefully there's a video this time.



_This _time?


----------



## United Thought (Oct 4, 2015)

Massive props to Mats!

Pls be vid!


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> _This _time?



If last ER average was Alex, there may not have been a video.


----------



## Berd (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice, the battle of Roux Vs CFOP continues!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 5, 2015)

What? Matts is back!

(Lol this is my 555th post, how appropriate.)


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice, the battle of Roux Vs CFOP continues!



1/20 top cubers use Roux, what battle?


----------



## qaz (Oct 5, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> 1/20 top cubers use Roux, what battle?



Probably this?

```
ER	 	7.34	Mats Valk	Netherlands	China Championship 2015	9.04   7.53   6.89   6.62   7.61
ER	 	7.37	Alexander Lau	United Kingdom	Welcome Back to Guildford 2015	7.78   6.57   6.87   9.50   7.46
ER	 	7.45	Mats Valk	Netherlands	Johannesburg 2014	7.05   6.15   7.22   8.08   10.84
ER	 	7.50	Alexander Lau	United Kingdom	Cuthberts Open 2014	7.84   7.35   6.98   9.86   7.32
ER	 	7.52	Alexander Lau	United Kingdom	WGC Open 2014	7.25   10.79   7.08   8.09   7.23
ER	 	7.66	Mats Valk	Netherlands	Dutch Open 2012	8.18   6.27   7.50   7.72   7.77
ER	 	7.77	Mats Valk	Netherlands	Eindhoven Open 2012	7.63   1:18.50   7.25   7.53   8.15
```

Try actually thinking about context. Roux people can be overzealous but saying roux sucks whenever it's mentioned is just as bad.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 6, 2015)

おめでとうマットヴァルク！あなたの記録と解きは素晴らしいです！私はあなたのより良い未来を願っています。
I have no idea what I just said.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 6, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> おめでとうマットヴァルク！あなたの記録と解きは素晴らしいです！私はあなたのより良い未来を願っています。
> I have no idea what I just said.



Definitely not something in Chinese.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 6, 2015)

Congrats! 



PJKCuber said:


> おめでとうマットヴァルク！あなたの記録と解きは素晴らしいです！私はあなたのより良い未来を願っています。
> I have no idea what I just said.



It's japanese and you wrote "Gratulations Mats Valk! Your record and solving is amazing." I don't really understand the last sentence, but it's something like "I wish you a good future" or something


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 6, 2015)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> It's japanese and you wrote "Gratulations Mats Valk! Your record and solving is amazing." I don't really understand the last sentence, but it's something like "I wish you a good future" or something



Lol how did you learn Japanese xd


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Oct 6, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Lol how did you learn Japanese xd



I'm on a school for languages


----------

